
Show HN: Automate application monitoring with Dynatrace Ruxit - scepticer
http://www.dynatrace.com/en/ruxit/
======
brudgers
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10882468](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10882468)

